# Cargill Right Now Onyx cant find it online?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

im trying to find a good mineral and onyx seems good but i cannot find it online for sale anywhere

i googled it and checked amazon


is sweetlix meat maker good then? what would you reccomend? or do you know where i can find onyx? thanks guys


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

SWEETLIX® 16:8 Meat Maker® R960 Mineral (11681) this has prevention for cocoidios 
http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C14A34/goats.aspx?load=124

or SWEETLIX® 16:8 Meat Maker® Mineral (11682) http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C14A34/goats.aspx?load=123


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I use both. They're both really good minerals, but I do prefer the Onyx. Have you tried your local feed store? If they don't have it, perhaps they could order it for you?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i asked and they said they dont 

shipping is like 73 dollars for the 18lb bucket


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

My feed store doesn't carry it either, but I found one forty miles away that will order it for me. That works for me since I buy it every few months.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah...

Does onyx or sweetliz meat maker safe for bucks? Can it cause UC?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My store does not have Onyx in stock but they do carry Nutrena products so all I gotta do is request it.
SweetLix loose is great, as all loose minerals is safe for bucks does wethers.


----------

